# Bordercollie with a lump



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

When rubbing my dogs belly this afternoon I found a lump , its about the size of a 5p round and about a cm thick, its hard but I can move it about , she be 10 in april and shes still like a playful pup , I'm just rather worried what it could be , does the lumps you can move about , are the ones you don't need to worry about , I've also noticed she doesn't seem to be putting weight on , But she goes through the stage one minuet she looks like a fat dumpling then a skinny rake again so I don't think this is anything to do with the lump.
Please help me


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i think it would be best if you get her checked out if shes lost weight quick, 
it could be a fatty lump or could be worse
the older dogs do tend to get fatty lumps 
but better safe than sorry.
fingers crossed it is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes as carol said it could be a fatty lump..take her to the vets..they may well tell you to keep an eye on how fast its growing..if its growing fast then i don't wanna frighten you but thats when you have got to worry.
My mums dogs have fatty lumps and they are old.
My old girl had 2 lumps at different times that grew fast(ish) and they turned out to be cancer  she had ops and she's still here today to tell the tale


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

I am really worried and I don't want it to be the C word I will be making an appiontment at the vets  I was going to take her to the vets but I wanted to write it on here to get other peoples views and I think to prepare me for the worst thing


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

well got fingers cross for you thats it not


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> I am really worried and I don't want it to be the C word I will be making an appiontment at the vets  I was going to take her to the vets but I wanted to write it on here to get other peoples views and I think to prepare me for the worst thing


I'm sure its just a fatty lump, I really did'nt want to worry you, Funny thing is, my sisters staffy has one just above her eye which she says is growing pretty fast, She also has found one under her armpit which is'nt growing fast, Shes of to the vets aswell..ill let u know what her vets say on it and you let us know how your girly gets on.

Is she trying to itch it alot? like is it aggrovating her in anyway?


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

No it doesn't seem to bother her at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> No it doesn't seem to bother her at all


Ahhh see my staffy that had the 2 C lumps, Hers was aggrovating her, She kept trying to itch them and rub them.
Just see what the vet says and keep an eye on the growth of the lump.

Is the lump under her neck or on the top of her neck? coz my daughter nearly had heart attack a few weeks back when she felt a lump on her staffy dogs neck underneith at the side ..when i felt the other side there was one the same, It was his glands lol.


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope the lump turns out to be harmless, definitely wise to have her checked early on.

My old Lab has several fatty lumps which don't bother him however its still a worry when a new one appears.

Good Luck.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

my male lab had a lump.....took him to the vets .....first they said nothing to worry about...but 2 months down the line after all sorts of tablets ...they took the lump out....but that turned out to be the big c.....thankfully...he made a full recovery....but his lump was in his ball bag so it looked like he had three balls.....all better now


----------



## tarot (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi 

My 11 year old collie has lots of lumps down both sides which are quite large but we can move them about. They were checked by the vet a couple of years ago and he said they were just fatty lumps but to keep checking them and bring him back if they stopped moving or we were worried about them. They don't seem to bother him but we get the vet to look at them when he has jabs. It is only natural to worry when you find lumps but hopefully they will not develope into any thing worse.

Yvonne


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

a trip to the vet will put your mind at rest.....its always best to know....one way or the other
good luck
liz


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your replies , It was just a big shock because I never felt it before , , shes off to the vets on Monday so I will keep you all posted ,


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Took Pepsi to the vets yesterday she is going in to have a few tests done to find out what is going on ,


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope everything turns out ok. Im sure its nothing to worry about.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Hope everything turns out ok. Im sure its nothing to worry about.


Thanks I hope so , its just wierd , because my friends dog has a lump around the same area but the teat beside it is bleeding , I put up a Thread on it , but I think my advice to her is the same I was given get it checked by the Vet , at least we can both surport each other


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hope everything comes back clear


----------

